# Bee Sting Honey Wheat Beer



## roger mellie (18/12/07)

Saw this at my local whilst stocking up for Xmas - I very rarely buy commercial beer nowadays - well why would you!
Its by Barossa Valley Brewing. Anyone else tried it?

The honey is very evident - sweet honey aftertaste - bit hollow on the palate but a pretty good effort. 

RM


----------



## Muggus (18/12/07)

Tried it a while ago. From memory the honey was more prominant than something like Beez Neez, but maybe not so much as Redoak Honey Ale. Don't think I was a huge fan as this rating might suggest, though I may have got a bad bottle.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (19/12/07)

i was not a fan, but it's deffinatly better than beez kness. this is coming from someone who has never had a honey wheat that he's liked tho

-Phill


----------



## domonsura (19/12/07)

I thought the BEes Knees was bland and not worth all the hype. I'd be keen to try anything that was better....I've been asked to make a honey wheat and I'm not sure exactly what I'm trying to achieve. I tasted the bees knees and thought 'well definitely not that'.


----------



## Fourstar (19/12/07)

Keep your eyes open for Mildura Brewery - 'Murray Honey Wheat'. My gf is into honey beers and rates this as the most consistant honey beer she's had. Its got a good smokey honey flavour and unlike beez neez everysecond bottle you have continues to still taste like honey!

Try it! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (19/12/07)

Oh and it actually tastes like a full bodied wheat. Beez neez is like drinking pure blonde! Hopped water!


----------



## stueywhytcross (1/12/08)

roger mellie said:


> Saw this at my local whilst stocking up for Xmas - I very rarely buy commercial beer nowadays - well why would you!
> Its by Barossa Valley Brewing. Anyone else tried it?
> 
> The honey is very evident - sweet honey aftertaste - bit hollow on the palate but a pretty good effort.
> ...


tried this beer on the weekend, very disapointed. i didn't finish it.


----------



## gilmoreous (1/12/08)

I haven't had a honey wheat that I dont like. Yeah Mildura is probably the pick. They have some excellent beers.


----------

